# richtig gute Karpfenhaken



## simsonite (7. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Anglerboard-Karpfenspezialisten.

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe dass mir einer von euch helfen kann.
Da ich mit meinen zu Zeit verwendeten Karpfenhaken (Anaconda vom Händler empfohlen) auf Grund zu vieler Fehlbisse überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin, bin ich auf der Suche nach richtig guten Karpfenhaken.
Ich fische hauptsächlich Boilies von 16 - 20mm bzw. Pellets mit 16mm mit einer Festmontage (120g, ca. 25 cm geflochtenes Vorfach).
Das ganze in einem flachen, ca. 2ha großen Teich mit großteils eher weichem Untergrund.

Kann mir jemand von euch Tipps geben?
Danke! #6
Simsonite


----------



## Schneidi (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

Die Firma korda macht im allgemeinen sehr hochwertige Haken, für so ziemlich alle gängigen Rigs. Sie sind wirklich stabil und extrem scharf, jedoch verlieren sie die schärfe recht schnell.
Owner macht auch sehr gute haken, die ebenfalls sehr scharf sind und auch sehr stabil, aber sie sind nicht so dickdrähtig wie die von Korda.
Meine dritte alternative wäre Drennan. Obwohl ich bei denen schon von vielen anglern gehört habe, dass diese dinger aufbiegen, kann ich das absolut NICHT bestätigen. ich war mit der Qualität bis jetzt immer höchst zufrieden. Sie sind auch sehr scharf und behalten die schärfe auch länger als wie zum beispiel die von Korda.

mein favorit wären allerdings die von Owner. mit denen hatte ich selbst noch nie probleme, und ich habe zu denen auch noch nichts negatives gehört.


----------



## mirko97 (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

fox macht auch sehr gute haken


----------



## Knispel (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

VMC und Drennan auch ....
Kamasan und Gamakatsu sollte man auch nicht zu vergessen.

Eventuell machst du aber auch etwas an dener Montage falsch - darüber einmal nachgedacht ?


----------



## Schneidi (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*



Knispel schrieb:


> VMC und Drennan auch ....
> Kamasan und Gamakatsu sollte man auch nicht zu vergessen



ja vmc macht durchaus gute haken, aber im karpfenbereich hab ich von denen noch nicht viel gehört. und ja Gamakatsu ist auch genial, das hab ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## simsonite (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

Besten Dank für die überaus schnellen Antworten!
Welche Größe würdet ihr für Boilies von 16-20mm bzw. Pellets 16mm verwenden? Ich fische bei den jetzt verwendeten Gr. 4 also eher klein.


----------



## carpomizer1111 (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

Korda......im Moment für mich unschlagbar


----------



## Roy Digerhund (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

Prologic C1 in Hakengrösse 4-6. Seit Jahren mein Favorit
Gruss ROY


----------



## Knispel (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*



carpomizer1111 schrieb:


> Korda......im Moment für mich unschlagbar


 
Haben eben eine tolle Verpackung - vorletztes Jahr war Fox "in", mal sehen welcher Stern als nächste aufgeht ....
Ich fische immer noch die alten "Kevin Maddocks" von Drennan - komisch, die funktionieren auch heute noch ohne Fehl und Tadel ....


----------



## simsonite (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

Bezüglich Montage habe ich schon einiges probiert: Haarlänge verlänget und verkürzt (bin aber immer wieder auf Boilie ca. 5mm unter Hakenschenkel gekommen weil mir dass am sinnvollsten vorkommt), normale no-knot Montage und line agliner, Vorfach von 15cm bis ca. 50cm, ...


----------



## BARSCH123 (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

Korda Kaptor "Kurv Shank" und "Wide Gape". 
Haken der absoluten Spitzenklasse.

Für deine Ködergrößen würde ich Hakengröße 6 und 8 fischen.

http://www.carpfishing.de/advanced_search_result.php?XTCsid=au21bpfs374b6h4og98p93ep81&keywords=KORDA+KAPTOR&x=0&y=0

Tl.


----------



## koja (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

Boilies von 16 - 20mm  muss du richtigen haken nehmen  ist das sehr wichtich
gruß koja


----------



## Aalgott (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*



carpomizer1111 schrieb:


> Korda......im Moment für mich unschlagbar


 

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen  eine der besten Waffenschmiede zur Zeit auf dem Sektor


----------



## Schneidi (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*



Knispel schrieb:


> Haben eben eine tolle Verpackung - vorletztes Jahr war Fox "in", mal sehen welcher Stern als nächste aufgeht ....
> 
> 
> geniale antwort. so seh ich das auch. Korda allgemein ist zur zeit einfach voll im trend, was auf der einen seite mit dem wirklich tollen design der verpackungen und andererseits mit der extremen Überschüttung von Werbung zu tun hat.
> ...


----------



## .Sebastian. (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*



Schneidi schrieb:


> Knispel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Haben eben eine tolle Verpackung - vorletztes Jahr war Fox "in", mal sehen welcher Stern als nächste aufgeht ....
> ...


----------



## simsonite (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

Für deine Ködergrößen würde ich Hakengröße 6 und 8 fischen.

 ist das nicht etwas klein? wielange ist dein Haar dann?


----------



## BARSCH123 (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*



simsonite schrieb:


> Für deine Ködergrößen würde ich Hakengröße 6 und 8 fischen.
> 
> ist das nicht etwas klein? wielange ist dein Haar dann?




Hey,

Die Angaben waren auf die Korda Haken bezogen.

Die Korda Haken fallen im allgemeinen recht groß aus, ich fische 20er Murmeln mit den 6er Haken Und 16er Pop-Ups mit den 8er, bisher ohne jegliche Probleme..

Haarlänge habe ich je nach Köder und Präsentation 2 - 10mm.

Tl.


----------



## simsonite (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

ok das wußte ich nicht dass Korda-Haken relativ groß sind! das mit den Hakengrößen verschiedener Hersteller ist ja wirklich nicht so einfach.

Besten Danke erstmal für die zahlreichen Vorschläge.
Werde mir demnächst einfach mal einige verschiedene Haken besorgen und testen. Haken sind ja Gott sei Dank nicht allzu teuer.

Gutes Nächtle und Petri Heil!!!


----------



## BARSCH123 (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*



simsonite schrieb:


> ok das wußte ich nicht dass Korda-Haken relativ groß sind! das mit den Hakengrößen verschiedener Hersteller ist ja wirklich nicht so einfach.
> 
> Besten Danke erstmal für die zahlreichen Vorschläge.
> Werde mir demnächst einfach mal einige verschiedene Haken besorgen und testen. Haken sind ja Gott sei Dank nicht allzu teuer.
> ...




Ja das stimmt, ist manchmal nicht ganz leicht die Hakengrößen zu unterscheiden.

Genau, kauf dir ein paar Modelle, und fische den Haken der dir am besten zusagt.

MfG.


----------



## cyberpeter (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

Hallo,

wer wirklich auf stabile Haken wert legt, die sich auch in *Extremsituationen* sprich sehr krautige Gewässer oder Fluß nicht aufbiegen oder brechen und möglist lange scharf bleiben sollte alle Teflonhaken (auch die X-Version) aus seinen Überlegungen streichen und lieber zu den bewährten Stahlhaken greifen.

Also lieber kein Korda, Nash usw. und sich lieber bei Gamakatsu, Hayabusa, Drennen nach der bevorzugten Hakenform ausschau halten.

Gruß Peter


----------



## spike999 (7. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*



simsonite schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Anglerboard-Karpfenspezialisten.
> 
> Ich bin neu hier und hoffe dass mir einer von euch helfen kann.
> Da ich mit meinen zu Zeit verwendeten Karpfenhaken (Anaconda vom Händler empfohlen) auf Grund zu vieler Fehlbisse überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin, bin ich auf der Suche nach richtig guten Karpfenhaken.
> ...



schon mal dran gedacht das es nicht unbedingt an haken liegen muss...vielleicht das falche rig oder ein zu langes oder zu kurzes vorfach...

als haken nutze ich den drennan continental boillie hook,owner flyliner und fox kurv shank


----------



## Martin67 (8. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

Hallo.Nach dem ich verschiedene Forums durch gelesen habe,
habe ich mich für diesen entschieden in Größe 2 und 4.
Ich angle auch mit 20 mm Boilies.Das Haar sollte lieber bisschen länger als zu kurz sein. Ich habe eine Haarlänger 25 mm,dass Haken  sich gut drehen kann.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Owner-Carp-T...oods_FishingAcces_RL&var=&hash=item6fc77f0d99

Gruß Martin.


----------



## Knispel (8. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Schneidi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So ist es wohl! meine rede - habe mir eine werbe DVD angeschaut (die an einem "karpfenpuff" in F gedreht wurde), auf der ein system vorgestellt wird, dass das blei freigibt, sobald ein fisch beißt. das blei verbleibt nur dummerweise im wasser?! Was denken sich die hersteller dabei? wollen die kollegen von korda so ihre umsätze hochschrauben?
> ...


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

ich hoffe diese montage wird von den anglern abgelehnt! es ist definitv nicht ok, dass das Blei im wasser verbleibt!
Wie bereits gesagt wurde- korda schafft es sich durch viel werbung u.ä. in den fokus zu schieben.


----------



## sneaker (8. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

Moin,
also ich Fische seit gut 1,5 Jahren fast die komplette Hakenserie
von DAM-MAD
mein Fazit: sehr gutes Preisleistungs Verhältnis,gut Verarbeitet,
Sehr scharf 
Kann die Haken nur empfehlen 
aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache wer was fischt.
Gruß
Sneaker


----------



## cyberpeter (8. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*



Aalredl schrieb:


> ich hoffe diese montage wird von den anglern abgelehnt! es ist definitv nicht ok, dass das Blei im wasser verbleibt!
> Wie bereits gesagt wurde- korda schafft es sich durch viel werbung u.ä. in den fokus zu schieben.



Aus gewässerökologischer Sicht dürften die Bleie, auch in größeren Mengen, wohl wenig bis gar keinen Schaden anrichten. Selbst bei unumantelten Bleien ist die Abgabemenge selbst bei großen Mengen gering. Bei ummantelten, so wie es bei den meisten Kordableien der Fall ist gleich null. Wenn die Ummantelung "durch" ist, dann ist vermutlich ein Meter oder mehr Segement drüber. Das Hauptproblem dürfte also der Anstieg des Wasserspiegels sein ... |rolleyes

Allerdings würde mich interessieren wenn unsere Nachfahren (so wir welche haben) das Zeug in tausend Jahren mal ausbutteln was die dann für tolle Vermutungen anstellen ... |supergri

Bei den meisten dürfte bei einem Bleiverlust von 20 € oder mehr pro Ansitz (hoffentlich) der gesunde Menschenverstand die oberhand gewinnen ...


----------



## BARSCH123 (8. April 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Aus gewässerökologischer Sicht dürften die Bleie, auch in größeren Mengen, wohl wenig bis gar keinen Schaden anrichten. Selbst bei unumantelten Bleien ist die Abgabemenge selbst bei großen Mengen gering. Bei ummantelten, so wie es bei den meisten Kordableien der Fall ist gleich null. Wenn die Ummantelung "durch" ist, dann ist vermutlich ein Meter oder mehr Segement drüber. Das Hauptproblem dürfte also der Anstieg des Wasserspiegels sein ... |rolleyes
> 
> Allerdings würde mich interessieren wenn unsere Nachfahren (so wir welche haben) das Zeug in tausend Jahren mal ausbutteln was die dann für tolle Vermutungen anstellen ... |supergri
> 
> Bei den meisten dürfte bei einem Bleiverlust von 20 € oder mehr pro Ansitz (hoffentlich) der gesunde Menschenverstand die oberhand gewinnen ...




Richtig.

@Aalredl

Es ging hier nicht um das "Cog-Systhem" sondern um den "Banjo-Feeder" und die "Pellet-Cones.

Tl.


----------



## simsonite (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

Hy Leute. 
Ich wollte mich nochmal für die zahlreichen Vorschläge bedanken.
Nach langem hin und her hab ich mich für den Owner Flyliner entschieden.
Letztes WE war ich das erste Mal damit am Wasser und siehe da: 8 Bisse, 8 mal verwertet ( einen hab ich leider beim Keschern verloren) .
An meiner Montage hab ich ausser dem Haken nichts verändert.

Also dann besten Dank nochmal und PETRI HEIL!


----------



## catchandrelease96 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

Ich fische gerade am gernsten die JRC 360 Connect in Größe 8 und 6 !!! Noch nie ein bruch gehabt und mega scharf und drehen sich perfekt auch ohne tube


----------



## Schneidi (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*



simsonite schrieb:


> Hy Leute.
> Ich wollte mich nochmal für die zahlreichen Vorschläge bedanken.
> Nach langem hin und her hab ich mich für den Owner Flyliner entschieden.
> Letztes WE war ich das erste Mal damit am Wasser und siehe da: 8 Bisse, 8 mal verwertet ( einen hab ich leider beim Keschern verloren) .
> ...



Verdammt gute entscheidung!!!


----------



## Bellaron (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: richtig gute Karpfenhaken*

hEY!
Gardner,Nash, Solar sind auch gängige Haken. lg


----------

